# Pierre Sandrin so little record he central piece , sadely,but he a great Chansonier?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have very little of mister Pierre Sandrin, beside the guitr arrangement of Noel Akchoté whitch are great French chanson and Fricassé parisienne if i recalled (my memory lack , dont have the cd in hands).

Sandrin maybe a minor actor in franco-flemish whit his French chanson, mostly secular carreer.
Im not aware if he did missa or motets, but what seem relevant he was not a priest so his music could have been almost entirely secular song's.

Anyway love his work...:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I only know about him through the variations on Douce Memoire by Diego Ortiz.


----------

